# Changing a post location



## jsk53 (Jan 19, 2014)

I may have posted something to the wrong forum. Is there a way to move my post from the forum it originally went to, to a different one? Thanks.


----------



## boykjo (Jan 19, 2014)

You cant move the post but you can click on the red flag and report your post to the forum moderator and ask them to move it for you......


----------



## jsk53 (Jan 19, 2014)

Great..Thanks.


----------

